# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Акустика SVEN в обмен на новость

## Labs

В начале лета компания SVEN совместно с журналом «Таймер» объявила конкурс горячих столичных новостей. Тому, кто сообщит редакции самую важную и необычную июньскую новость, SVEN пообещала вручить отличный подарок. 
На днях редакция журнала «Таймер» подвела итоги и выбрала самую впечатляющую, на ее вкус, июньскую новость. Счастливчиком оказалась Юлиана Ковальчук. Она вспомнила, что «в этом месяце традиционно отключили горячую воду. Летом событий немного, поэтому воде, то есть ее отсутствию, просто стать ньюсмейкером сезона».

За свою горячую новость Юлиана получила мультимедийную акустическую систему 2.1 SVEN MS-2000. Главная особенность данной модели – это возможность использовать ее как автономный музыкальный центр. В корпусе сабвуфера расположены разъемы для подключения USB flash и SD card. Встроенный проигрыватель позволяет воспроизводить композиции с портативных накопителей памяти напрямую, не используя при этом ПК.
А пока лето набирает обороты, SVEN готовит продвинутым белорусам новые конкурсы и подарки. Следите за жаркими новостями и постарайтесь не сгореть.

----------

